# Idaho Elk 2017 - Big T and friends!



## ReeseHunter

brushbuster said:


> Oh Man! Can he go with me Tony?


I'd be honored. I wouldn't even follow you around yelling about your candy wrappers. Lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Oh Man! Can he go with me Tony?


He's all yours! :evilsmile


----------



## QDMAMAN

ReeseHunter said:


> That's pretty country T. What part of Arizona?


Those were around Phoenix, north, near Cave Creek.
We were also up in Overgaard and Pleasant Valley for a few days but I didn't have my phone (left it in my car at Chad's).


----------



## ReeseHunter

My mother just got back from Arizona and this was her view. After seeing all these pics I'm thinking I may have to take the family out there.


----------



## QDMAMAN

ReeseHunter said:


> My mother just got back from Arizona and this was her view. After seeing all these pics I'm thinking I may have to take the family out there.
> View attachment 248256



We got round trip tix, DTW -> PHX for $201 each. Left Friday at 8:30 pm returned on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## slabstar

Chasing elk in the mountains is awesome! 
You guys should have a blast!


----------



## ReeseHunter

QDMAMAN said:


> We got round trip tix, DTW -> PHX for $201 each. Left Friday at 8:30 pm returned on a Tuesday morning.


Wow that's cheap. Cost me $1700-1800 for the 4 of us to fly to Florida


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 248177
> for some reason the pic didn't load the first time
> Crispi wyomings


I've heard good things about Crispi, is fit true to size


----------



## Namrock

ReeseHunter said:


> I'm very hopeful my business trip to Vegas won't interfere with this. If that's the case I'm 100% in. I am told I will know by the end of the month. Oh and I'm up to running 7 miles a day. How you boys doing?


Who in the heck is chasing that you feel the need to run 7 miles huh? You planning on playing tag with grizzlies out there or what


----------



## ReeseHunter

Namrock said:


> Who in the heck is chasing that you feel the need to run 7 miles huh? You planning on playing tag with grizzlies out there or what


Lol. I just know if there is a chase I have a pretty good chance of outrunning any of my partners


----------



## Namrock

ReeseHunter said:


> Lol. I just know if there is a chase I have a pretty good chance of outrunning any of my partners


LoL Well you have everything thought out then.


----------



## brushbuster

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> I've heard good things about Crispi, is fit true to size


Yes, they are a little narrow though. If you have a wide foot you better pick wides. You can really lock your foot in with the lacing system. I wouldn't say they are broke in ready out of the box. They are stiffer than box ready. But I can see them loosening up after getting broke in. I wore them to work today and already noticed a difference.


----------



## brushbuster

ReeseHunter said:


> Lol. I just know if there is a chase I have a pretty good chance of outrunning any of my partners


I've learned to hunt smarter in my old age. I'll just load your pack up with garbage when you're not looking.


----------



## limige

Looking forward to going one of these years. Getting back to the gym to start getting in shape for it. Very sore today.


----------



## ReeseHunter

brushbuster said:


> I've learned to hunt smarter in my old age. I'll just load your pack up with garbage when you're not looking.


Man I had several good ones typed but I just can't bring myself to hit reply. I'll just say I'll help you however you need it bud


----------



## kbb3358

Watch out for the leaverite rocks.


----------



## Namrock

brushbuster said:


> I've learned to hunt smarter in my old age. I'll just load your pack up with garbage when you're not looking.


Put some old bacon grease in the bottom of a runners pack, that ol grizzlebear run right on past the slower hunters.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Namrock said:


> Put some old bacon grease in the bottom of a runners pack, that ol grizzlebear run right on past the slower hunters.


Well going with these guys that bacon grease might be the closest thing to meat that actually touches my pack. There I did it!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

ReeseHunter said:


> Well going with these guys that bacon grease might be the closest thing to meat that actually touches my pack. There I did it!!




















Don't sell yourself short!
Your invite was due in large part to your physical ability to help pack out. 
BTW, you may want to add some core exercises or weight training to your run routine. Just sayin.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 248321
> 
> View attachment 248322
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short!
> Your invite was due in large part to your physical ability to help pack out.
> BTW, you may want to add some chore exercises or weight training to your run routine. Just sayin.


Theres a reason why everybody invited is younger than us


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN

Good luck 83 Milligan. I started crossfit in January and haven't been in this good of shape since my 20s


----------



## QDMAMAN

The prep and planning continue.
This weekend I "scent free" washed all of my clothes, sorted, and packed in a tote, so that is DONE! Also set up a 3 man tent I got for free to see if it might be an option for a spike tent.
I'm shooting regularly at 60 yards with 8" groups, but they're tightening up with every practice session. My 30 yard groups are ruining arrows, DOH! I have 2 dozen new FMJ arrows being delivered to me today by Groundchecker!
We will have a pre trip gathering on August 20th to go over gear, tent set up, meals, etc. Probably do a little shooting as well.
Tomorrow, 6/28, marks the 11 week mark until departure and my running routine is ramping up and the extra winter cover is coming off, albeit slower than I'd like. I'll be ready!


----------



## slabstar

That tent should work fine. You can cinch your sleeping pad around it and attach to bottom of your pack. I'd spray it down with silicon rain repellent while it's set up. 
Scent free... I heard pez was going to make a carbon dust wallow, just roll in that before the hunt!Lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

slabstar said:


> That tent should work fine. You can cinch your sleeping pad around it and attach to bottom of your pack. I'd spray it down with silicon rain repellent while it's set up.


The tent has a small hole in the side that my wife said she could stitch up. If we decide to use it I'll definitely treat it, that will be one sure way to guarantee that it won't rain. 
The tent weighs 8# 10oz., not light but also not a lot heavier than high end tents either. I like the idea of a floor vs. just a tarp because mice are bold and prevalent out there.
I have a spike duffle for my Eberlestock pack that the tent, sleeping pad, sleeping bag, cook kit, and some misc. fits nicely in to. The spike duffel then fits conveniently into the main hold of the pack and can be zipped on to the outside of the pack if I need the main hold for packing meat.


----------



## 83mulligan

QDMAMAN said:


> The tent has a small hole in the side that my wife said she could stitch up.


Judging from the ride up north, that hole might be the only thing that saves your partners life from your emissions.


----------



## brushbuster

11 weeks to go and Im not ready. Building a cabin wasn't a smart idea when you want to go elk hunting. Gear wise Im good to go, I have been shooting a little out to 40. My legs are in good shape, but my cardio is definitely not. Im glad we got some younger guys so I can sneak a few of my things into their pack when they are unaware.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> The tent has a small hole in the side that my wife said she could stitch up. If we decide to use it I'll definitely treat it, that will be one sure way to guarantee that it won't rain.
> The tent weighs 8# 10oz., not light but also not a lot heavier than high end tents either. I like the idea of a floor vs. just a tarp because mice are bold and prevalent out there.
> I have a spike duffle for my Eberlestock pack that the tent, sleeping pad, sleeping bag, cook kit, and some misc. fits nicely in to. The spike duffel then fits conveniently into the main hold of the pack and can be zipped on to the outside of the pack if I need the main hold for packing meat.


 Whats the matter? You don't like mice running on top of you when you sleep? Hope your tent is made of Kevlar.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Whats the matter? You don't like mice running on top of you when you sleep? Hope your tent is made of Kevlar.



At least I'll be able to hear them coming!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Today represents the 10 week mark until departure. We should be about half way across Iowa by this time on September 13th!
My running schedule is ramping up and I should be getting 3 runs/week in between now and Labor Day weekend.
I'm also shooting 5 days/week (36-48 arrows per), more if possible, from 60 yards. I'll bump that out to 70 starting this weekend. My last 6 arrows are from 30 and I'm getting <2" groups.
Time to get serious about my weight. Although I'm below where I was when we departed last year, the extra pounds were noticeable and I have no desire to carry the extra again this year. Another 10# and I'll be in my wheelhouse.
Clothes are laundered and packed in a tote and this weekend I'll sort through camp equipment and spike camp gear, to check for any glitches or oversights.
Our group is scheduled to get together on August 20th to go over last minute details and so everyone can meet each other if they haven't already. We'll set up our main tent that Huntmaster is graciously loaning us, and we'll layout the cots so we have a better idea what to expect for space when we get there so nobody will be surprised.
All in all, I'm happy with the progress so far, and I'm excited for the new guys that will be experiencing elk in Idaho for the first time. Kinda like watching a 3 year old kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> Kinda like watching a 3 year old kid on Christmas morning!



That's pretty much watching Pez do anything, isn't it?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> That's pretty much watching Pez do anything, isn't it?


Like putting an eye out with a Daisy Red Rider?


----------



## Dish7

You guys make me a little jealous. I went on a rifle elk hunt in Idaho many years ago. Neither the weather or the elk cooperated. 7 day trip, rained hard days 2-6. On day 7 the weather broke and the mountains came to life. Saw some distant elk, got some very close pics of a young bull Shiras that didn't care if we were there or not and then as my hunting buddy and I rounded a bend in the logging road we caught about a 3 second glimpse of a mountain lion at maybe 40 yards running full out up the road away from us. Nothing like the Rockies. That 3 seconds of cat made the whole trip worth it. I'll never forget it.


----------



## marcus619

Been lurking in the background watching these updates (last years as well) enjoying the stories as they unfold. Keep them coming as I'm not sure I will ever make an archery elk trip trip out west but enjoy seeing it thru the eyes of others on this forum. Maybe someday I'll get there...


----------



## QDMAMAN

marcus619 said:


> I'm not sure I will ever make an archery elk trip trip out west ...


Why?


----------



## marcus619

Finding the time seems to be the biggest problem and convincing my hunting partners we need to go.


----------



## QDMAMAN

marcus619 said:


> Finding the time seems to be the biggest problem and convincing my hunting partners we need to go.


Convincing someone to hunt does not make them hunting "partners"!
You could have a fun and productive hunt, with travel, in 7-9 days.


----------



## marcus619

QDMAMAN said:


> Convincing someone to hunt does not make them hunting "partners"!
> You could have a fun and productive hunt, with travel, in 7-9 days.


Q-man your right, just need to make it a priority. Time to start working off the 20 extra I carry around and get into shape as a first step. At a min it will make climbing into tree stands this fall much easier


----------



## Skibum

marcus619 said:


> Q-man your right, just need to make it a priority. Time to start working off the 20 extra I carry around and get into shape as a first step. At a min it will make climbing into tree stands this fall much easier


Getting in shape will make deer hunting much more enjoyable. And make time to go elk hunting. You just need to convince one partner.


----------



## brushbuster

marcus619 said:


> Q-man your right, just need to make it a priority. Time to start working off the 20 extra I carry around and get into shape as a first step. At a min it will make climbing into tree stands this fall much easier


purchase an over the counter tag and I bet you'll commit then.


----------



## marcus619

I've already have started to invest in preference points so I'm one step closer but a OTC tag would make it real. This discussion has reinforced that waiting is one less yr in the mountains. At 55 I'm not getting any younger, time to make something happen, 2018 will be my year. Good luck fellas, I look forward to following your adventure this fall!!!


----------



## brushbuster

marcus619 said:


> I've already have started to invest in preference points so I'm one step closer but a OTC tag would make it real. This discussion has reinforced that waiting is one less yr in the mountains. At 55 I'm not getting any younger, time to make something happen, 2018 will be my year. Good luck fellas, I look forward to following your adventure this fall!!!


I was just a week away from turning 56 last year. that was my first hunt for elk. Sure wish I would have went sooner.


----------



## snortwheeze

Sure wish I could've made it before I crashed and put myself in this damn chair !! Was my dream hunt with a bow, rifle just won't be the same.


----------



## QDMAMAN

8 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## kbb3358

Getting close. 9 weeks for my moose hunt.


----------



## Huntmaster143

120 hours and I'll be starting the flying portion of my journey!!! :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


Not to rub it in...:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## Dish7

What are you guys so excited about? I don't get it. LOL


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> What are you guys so excited about? I don't get it. LOL



Mountain House meals, of course!


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Mountain House meals, of course!


Think T likes the close corder's with the fella's


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> Think T likes the close corder's with the fella's


No, that would be Pez. He's a cuddler!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Well, with Huntmaster's departure to the NW Territories this morning the season just got REAL!!! :coolgleam:coolgleam
I've been pecking away at gear prep, shooting 50 arrows a day most days, running approx. 3 miles every other day and ordering last minute "essentials" :evil:.
KUIU has a sale (ending today) and I picked up a set of their Chugach rain gear. I didn't "need" rain gear for this trip, but next year is my Alaska trip and great rain gear can mean the difference between and enjoyable trip and a miserable trip. KUIU also holds it's value so I'm confident that if the day comes when I want to sell it, I won't take a beating...too badly!
Looks like we've settled in on just 6 of us for the trip. All are excited, which is essential IMO. If you're taking a trip like this to please any one but yourself you're wasting your time and every one else's in the group.
Because this will be my 5th trip in the last 6 seasons, I don't have the advantage of unknown anticipation. The anticipation and excitement of the 3 guys that haven't been to Idaho is what's motivating me this year. I'm EXTREMELY confident that we will get in to elk, we always do, and with this lethal group of killers....and Chad, we may even be packing an elk or 2, off the mountain!
Seven weeks and 2 days until departure!:coolgleam


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> Sure wish I could've made it before I crashed and put myself in this damn chair !! Was my dream hunt with a bow, rifle just won't be the same.


snort, I can't imagine your plight and I've often wondered how I would handle being in a similar situation. :bloos:
We will do our level best to document this trip, like past trips, so you and others, can live it vicariously through us.


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> snort, I can't imagine your plight and I've often wondered how I would handle being in a similar situation. :bloos:
> We will do our level best to document this trip, like past trips, so you and others, can live it vicariously through us.


Thanks T. I really like reading your write ups of the trips and can't wait for your's and huntmaster's ! Good luck to the whole gang ! As far as me, I just thank god I can still shoot my bow and wheel to my hunting spot


----------



## brushbuster

snortwheeze said:


> Sure wish I could've made it before I crashed and put myself in this damn chair !! Was my dream hunt with a bow, rifle just won't be the same.


There was a guy last year at a camp not too far from us who had some serious back trouble. his sons carried him down to a water hole and he took one with his longbow. Nothing is impossible Snort


----------



## snortwheeze

brushbuster said:


> There was a guy last year at a camp not too far from us who had some serious back trouble. his sons carried him down to a water hole and he took one with his longbow. Nothing is impossible Snort


Like your attitude and that's my attitude about almost EVERYTHING in life !! Good attitude and maybe it'll happen some day. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## QDMAMAN

Hard to believe it's the last day of July already. The time leading up to our departure will fly by.
I completed 14 runs this month with an average distance of 2.69/run, I also logged a 2.45 mile weighted hike, which will become more frequent in August. My runs will continue to be every other day with a target distance of 3 miles/run, assuming I remain injury and pain free.
I shot a 30 target 3D course on Saturday with my Amish buddy, Nathan, that owns the local bow shop. I didn't shoot a high score, but all shots were lethal placement on live animals.
The bow stayed with Nathan for a new string and a new QAD rest and he'll tune it up for me as well!
My KUIU Chugach rain gear showed up last week as well, luckily the UPS driver left it on the front porch instead of the back where we come and go and I discovered it while letting the cat out, so my wife is unaware of it, not that it matters, but it saved a lengthy explanation.
Our group will rendezvous at my place on August 20th for a pre hunt meet and greet and to compare lists and maybe shoot our bows a bit.
Cooler mornings are becoming more noticeable despite the inevitable August heat wave to come, but they sure do get me thinking elk...as if I needed a reminder!


----------



## brushbuster

This years hunt is going to be a tough one for me. All my time has been devoured by my house building project leaving very little time to get my legs in shape. I have been on some hikes and bike rides but unfortuatley those times leave me exhausted and burned out. I am hoping to get things tidy on my property so I have at least 3 weeks to get my legs somewhat conditioned. For the most part I am in good shape, and my weight is down now. My bow is shooting god and I do manage to get some time on the target after work. My gear is all packed and ready to go.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> This years hunt is going to be a tough one for me.... My bow is shooting god ....


Sounds like it'll be H3LL!


----------



## QDMAMAN

marcus619 said:


> Been lurking in the background watching these updates (last years as well) enjoying the stories as they unfold. Keep them coming as I'm not sure I will ever make an archery elk trip trip out west but enjoy seeing it thru the eyes of others on this forum. Maybe someday I'll get there...


Great article for you!
http://www.backcountrychronicles.com/diy-western-elk-hunt-for-1000-budget/


----------



## beer and nuts

Shoot,I spent $1000 just on crap I NEED to camp and survive. But we do a wilderness trip so when your 5-9 miles from the vehicle and 5-7 days in in middle of nowhere, there is food costs, water prep costs, better clothing, better tents and sleeping bags, boots, etc.. $1000 is pretty lean to budget(considering license costs $600 on avg) but I suppose could be done. I actually think its more about TIME. Spending two days each way to travel, 5 days min to hunt, acclimation time, etc.. Time away from family and work might be a bigger factor for alot of guys. If you don't have an "extra" grand around or that grand will affect the bills, cost for your kids, pissing off the wife, etc..., elk or out west hunting might not be for some...yet!


----------



## marcus619

QDMAMAN said:


> Great article for you!
> http://www.backcountrychronicles.com/diy-western-elk-hunt-for-1000-budget/


Q Man, thanks for the info, will be helpful in my planning. Beer is correct though when he talks about TIME. For me it's not so much the cost but finding the time but I've decided I'm going to make this happen. 

Thanks again. Now get back to training, time is running short....


----------



## snortwheeze

Looking forward to your guy's hunt......sure in the hell bet you guy's are. Stay safe and shoot straight !


----------



## 83mulligan

brushbuster said:


> I'm packing light, 1 pair of merinos for 9 days. Gonna test out the merinos to see if its true that merino don't hold stink





brushbuster said:


> I dehydrated some burrito sauce with refried beans and jalapeños. Should be interesting


With the above combo words can't describe how thankful I am you have your own personal tent when we spike out!


----------



## QDMAMAN

ONE WEEK!!!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## QDMAMAN

83mulligan said:


> With the above combo words can't describe how thankful I am you have your own personal tent when we spike out!


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 268777
> View attachment 268776
> Yesterday was my designated day for getting all my gear sorted, checked, double checked, and in one place.
> I also set up my new Big Agnes Copper Spur 3P to familiarize myself with it and insure I wasn't missing any parts. Nice tent!
> Other than some grocery shopping I'm ready!


Do you really think that ice auger is needed?


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Do you really think that ice auger is needed?


pit toilets.


----------



## kbb3358

Are going to provide live updates or do we have to wait until you get back?


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Are going to provide live updates or do we have to wait until you get back?


That will depend on signal and if I spend more time in the ER with Pez than I do hunting.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN

Good luck guys looking forward to the recap of your adventure.


----------



## Captain

Good luck Mull!!!


----------



## RMH

Huntmaster143 said:


> THERE!! IS THAT BETTER!!


----------



## snortwheeze

RMH said:


>


Is that from the U.P. ?


----------



## marcus619

Good guys!!! Can wait for the updates and final recap from T.


----------



## brushbuster

Finished up all my food prep last night. My designated meal for the group will be burritos and I must say it turned out quite nicely, the tent will be a toxic gas chamber after that meal. All my daily meals are packed in a gallon size bag, all I need to do is grab a bag and throw it in the pack. I broke down my Western Athlete drink mix and shake supplement in daily rations as well, just pour the mix from a bag into my 1 liter platypus add water and go. I added powdered peanut butter and ground flax seed into my Western Athlete shake mix which gives me close to 350 calories to add to my daily calorie intake. I also added a bag with rice, olive oil, spices, dehydrated mushrooms, peppers and onions incase we get a elk out at spike camp so we can enjoy our bounty on the mountain. Today I will run 3 miles, tomorrow a 30 minute work out in the gym, and on Sunday I will finish my training with a 30 mile bike ride. Bow shoots nice and I'm comfortable out to 50 yards.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Finished up all my food prep last night. My designated meal for the group will be burritos and I must say it turned out quite nicely, the tent will be a toxic gas chamber after that meal....


No open flames allowed in the tent!


----------



## kbb3358

Gas masks are optional???


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## RMH

QDMAMAN said:


> That will depend on signal and if I spend more time in the ER with Pez than I do hunting.


Pez camo?


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> No open flames allowed in the tent!
> View attachment 269080


Nooooo! That's my tent!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Well, some interesting developments as of late!
Last week I developed runner's knee so I suspended my running routine a week earlier than planned to heal up. In the mean time I wrenched my back AGAIN! Feeling beeter in both situations so It shouldn't hinder me next week.
Last nigh Dan Groundchecker texted this to the group..."A 20' fall in to an elevator shaft today. Three hours in Urgent Care, 8 stitches, and a bruised up left leg six days before leaving for elk camp. PRICELESS!"
And I thought Pez was going to be an issue! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snortwheeze

FREEPOP said:


> The worst thing about it is that a change in elevation of just 500-1000 feet could've saved him.
> His mom has been lobbying the state to print info in the rule books to alert people to the dangers.


In which they should. I have never read anything anywhere about this ? Never seen or heard of it on hunting shows either.....
Sad. 

Good luck guy's stay safe and shoot straight!!


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> The worst thing about it is that a change in elevation of just 500-1000 feet could've saved him.
> His mom has been lobbying the state to print info in the rule books to alert people to the dangers.


Could you explain that a little further please? What elevation was he at?


----------



## FREEPOP

They were about .8,000 feet
Everyone has their individual tolerance level for altitude. I was talking with his uncle, who was there and the COs that responded said the same things I had read on it. It usually happens above 5000 ft and the body is basically the body starved for oxygen. Fluid will build in the lungs, headaches, sleeplessness and a host of other symptoms. Lungs begin to get fluid on them.
He was mostly coherent up until he passed, just thought he had a flu bug and it would pass. I think it was the third day, they left to hunt with the agreement that if he didn't feel better, they were headed to a hospital that night, Two people killed that day. When they got back he got up, vomited (which turned out to be fluid from his lungs) and passed out. They administered CPR till help arrived but they knew he was gone.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Hit Jackson Hole at 6:00 for breakfast and to wait for sunrise before crossing Teton pass.
We'll have camp set by noonish!


----------



## kbb3358

I bet some money they will look a lot rougher in a week


----------



## marcus619

I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Hunter1979

Good luck!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## JBIV

Be safe and shoot straight guys. 
Good luck!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huge weather system greeted us when we arrived. Got camp set just as the rain started and temps plummeted. It's suppose to clear this afternoon and be totally gone tomorrow morning.
Couple of the crew are struggling for different reasons but they'll shake it off. Rain and cold doesn't do much for your attitude, that's hunting though.


----------



## Captain

Pull em together T......


----------



## Namrock

Yep its QD Pep Talk time!


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Huge weather system greeted us when we arrived. Got camp set just as the rain started and temps plummeted. It's suppose to clear this afternoon and be totally gone tomorrow morning.
> Couple of the crew are struggling for different reasons but they'll shake it off. Rain and cold doesn't do much for your attitude, that's hunting though.


Tell em QUIT WHINNING !!!!


----------



## Skibum

QDMAMAN said:


> Huge weather system greeted us when we arrived. Got camp set just as the rain started and temps plummeted. It's suppose to clear this afternoon and be totally gone tomorrow morning.
> Couple of the crew are struggling for different reasons but they'll shake it off. Rain and cold doesn't do much for your attitude, that's hunting though.


As hot and dry as it's been that is good news. Really good news for the fire areas.


----------



## Skibum

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 270208
> Hit Jackson Hole at 6:00 for breakfast and to wait for sunrise before crossing Teton pass.
> We'll have camp set by noonish!


Where men are men and sheep run scared...


----------



## marcus619

Come on guys lets get it together. One good day in the mountains will make these challenges a distant memory...


----------



## QDMAMAN

Please don't read to much in to my post. Falling down a 2 story elevator shaft a week before we left is bound to slow a guy down, the other was just overly ambitious pack weight for his first hike, same as Brushy learned last year.
Anyway....rain turned to snow at elevation and Pez and I braved White out conditions and had an excellent day!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The national news forecasted a large area of snow for the Rockies. Good luck guys.


----------



## snortwheeze

Good day as meaning ya found some bulls or a herd to chase ?? Good luck to ya's. And that fella that fell down the elevator shaft is a savage for being theres anyways !! Oh tell em watch his step in those mountains


----------



## Joshmack

Good luck to all!


----------



## kbb3358

bassman00 said:


> I'm sure I have everything I "need". Outside of that I need to find a partner to go with!


Hunting partners are always a hard find. Money, time and motivation to go can't find all them in a lot of people. Once you find one then it's game on for additional opportunities.


----------



## marcus619

kbb3358 said:


> Hunting partners are always a hard find. Money, time and motivation to go can't find all them in a lot of people. Once you find one then it's game on for additional opportunities.


KBB, I could not have said it any better. Finding one that works is tough..I'm still looking. As I get older I've decided I will venture out on my own and book some out of state hunts (archery elk is in the works for 2018) and perhaps along the way I will find one.


----------



## old graybeard

When you find the right partner hunting can be awesome! I had the best friend and hunting partner one could ever hope for. We thought so much alike we could finish each others sentences. Enjoy the hell out of it because it doesn't last forever. I still take him hunting with me and he still helps me make decisions.


----------



## QDMAMAN

I'll 


bassman00 said:


> God I look forward to reading these every evening. I NEED to go on an elk hunt next year!


resume on Monday. Busy weekend ahead.


----------



## kbb3358

If you ever need a tag a long give me a ring.


----------



## kbb3358

I have hunted with a few and there is only one that I can count on every time


----------



## WillHunt4Food

QDMAMAN said:


> I'll
> 
> 
> resume on Monday. Busy weekend ahead.



Aww nuts! I was looking forward to my nightly read!


----------



## bassman00

Brushy, 83, and others who were there. Fill us in!


----------



## 83mulligan

................when we arrived on Friday, spirits were high. As Tony mentioned, we saw Marcus and Marvin drive out of our unit with a massive bull in the back of the truck. We got camp set and that went well. Following that Brushy and I decided to go to a spot he knew. I loaded my pack with 35 lbs or so because I wanted to test myself. Brushy took only his bow, lol. He proceeded to death march me up some sage brush slope. I was hurting pretty early on. Brad is a mountain goat and it was apparent to me pretty quick that even though I was carrying way more weight, he was still at a different level than me. When we got back I was really feeling a little bad because I didn't want to be holding Brad up. He had been out here before and knew where he wanted to go. I wasn't sure if It was an acclimation thing, an out of shape thing or if I was just whooped because I hadn't slept for two days! Turns out it was a little of each. Brad was encouraging but I knew in my heart Groundchecker (Dan) was a better match as a hunting partner and barnaby and brushy were more suited for each other. As it turns out, Dan and I were a perfect match and we got everywhere we set out to go. Brad and Greg did too, only faster! It was a good decision for everyone to shake up our original plan.


----------



## 83mulligan

The rain and snow the first couple days were awesome in one respect. Groundchecker didn't have any gaiters. I had bought a pair at REI on the way to the airport. Texted brushy I didn't need a pair any longer. He decided to buy me a pair anyway . I quickly pounced on the opportunity to sell them to Groundchecker as he dried the only pair of pants he bought over his mr buddy heater


----------



## 83mulligan

Speaking of day two. Brushy and Barnaby woke up at 4:30 a.m. To the sound of rain pattering on the tent. Groundchecker and I decided we didn't want to get all clothes soaked thru on the first full day of hunting so we waited out the rain and made pancakes and sausage. The view outside was pretty spectacular. Everything had a fresh layer of snow on it. We suited up and decided to hike up to the oasis. We hit the mountain trail a began winding along the creek that comes down along the red conglomerates. We hiked at our pace and it was a good hike. We didn't encounter much fresh sign and as the elevation increased so did the amount of snow. At the top it was probably 5 or 6 inches deep and the wind was howling. We set up under some pines and glassed the area for about an hour. The weather and wind was getting worse so we decided to start heading down'. Once out of the wind we found a spot in some pines and fired up my little micron lantern. My hands were pretty cold from wearing wet gloves and the micron warmed them up nicely in less than five minutes from breakout to tear down.

We headed down further and near the creek is where I got my first whiff of it. Elk!! It was a heavy and unmistakeable smell. We quiclkli scanned the area for signs of the elk, but found none. We made a calling setup, but there was no response. Still, it was exciting and back at camp spirits were good. I checked my map track and we had hiked over six miles. I felt a heck of a lot better than the night before from a physical standpoint and was ready for the days ahead.


----------



## 83mulligan

Breakfast Saturday for Dan and I










On the trail, Headed to the Oasis










Dan near the top. Lots of snow


----------



## Skibum

You can't understand mountains until you have been in them. I leave for Idaho in 8 days. Can't wait.


----------



## brushbuster

Skibum said:


> You can't understand mountains until you have been in them. I leave for Idaho in 8 days. Can't wait.


Good luck Bum!


----------



## roo

bassman00 said:


> God I look forward to reading these every evening. I NEED to go on an elk hunt next year!


I leave for Colorado in 13 days and I am having a hard time making it day to day at this point


----------



## Joshmack

Thanks all for the reports!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Sunday, 3rd full day of hunting.
One of the things that I have always prepared for over the last 3 trips was a spike camp. The plan Saturday night for the next 2 days (Sun & Mon) was for Me, Pez, brushy, & Barnaby to head to the drainage that Pez and I hunted on Friday, we readied our gear, food, and water before we hit the hay. 
There were plenty of elk there and sightings near base camp weren't what we typically experienced. Rule #1 of elk hunting...elk are where you find them. Dan and 83 would continue to hold down base camp and hunt the easily accessible drainages near camp.
We set the alarm for 3:00 a.m. followed our usual morning routine and left camp for the 1.5 hr drive. This would be one of the driest days the entire trip that we'd experience.
Upon arriving in the dark we opted to drop Barnaby and brushy at the base of the mountain that Pez and I hunted Friday. It was an easily navigable route up the mountain in the dark for guys going in blind even though Barnaby and I hunted it in 2015, brushy and I never made it there last year. The 2 grabbed their packs and we agreed on a rendezvous spot a mile or so up the road where we would spike camp next to the truck for the night. Pez and I parked, grabbed our packs, and headed up the mountain a couple ridges over from brushy and Barnaby.
He hit a good cattle trail with easily navigable switch backs and we were making good headway when I discovered that I had left my binos and rangefinder sitting on the dash of my truck! CRAP! I dropped my pack with Pez and hot footed it back to the truck, he ended up marking the packs on his OnX maps and followed me down to get his Vape Juice that he needed in his "windicator". We were soon back at our packs and on our way back up the mountain.
This trail zig zagged through some timber before opening up to the inevitable obstacle course of rocks and sagebrush. Upon reaching the top of the "low ridge" we spotted brushy and Barnaby sitting high on a ridge glassing in our direction, apparently they were watching a bull and a couple of cows working up the mountain below us and in our direction out of our gaze. We hiked past them as they crossed the ridge behind us and dropped in to the timber to our west.
Pez and I hunted our way up the balance of the ridge to the top where we could see down in to the drainage east of us. This drainage has always intrigued me because of it's relatively limited access compared to where we have typically hunted. We hung out just over the edge off the skyline and glassed The timber, secluded meadows, and deep draws on the far slopes. The side of the drainage we sat on was wide open sage brush with the occasional small clump of pine trees or quakies in the bottom of a deep crease where a seep provided enough water for their sustenance. On the top of the far slopes lay a vast flat top mesa that appeared to go on forever. To the north a fine line of wire and a picket row of fence posts revealed the Idaho Montana line better known as the Continental Divide, a trail traversed by hardy hikers each year in search of adventure or perhaps themselves. No elk would be spotted here today so we made our way north and away from our companions to the top each canyon that stretched westward down to the creek that meandered through the bottom near where we parked earlier in the day.
As is often the case, as the morning wears on, elk become less visible and inactive often seeking out the seclusion of the dark timber for shade and security. This has been my experience on 4 previous trips but the rain, snow, and wind that we continued to endure, had them popping up in several different directions on the move in what seemed like a random pattern. It's always exhilarating to lay eyes on elk and watching them navigate the steep terrain effortlessly leaving you shaking your head. Their orangish brown coats and blonde rump patches stand out against the dingy grey of the sage and rock and they cover real estate at a remarkable pace disappearing behind the slightest change in topography.
As Pez and I navigated down a intermediate ridge toward another north facing timber stand in the next canyon we spotted a group of cows and calves making heir way up the ridge we mutually occupied. The group had some spacing between them as the lead cow and her calf had already crossed a deep crease and were heading up a slope closer to us than the rest of the group. I watched through my binos to get a read on where they might be heading and when I glassed back to the elk bringing up the rear I noticed one of the cows was wearing a collar, pretty cool to see and I thought it would be cool to try and get an arrow in her. Another cow had her calf lifting her hind end off the ground as the calf nursed.
Once Pez and I guessed where we thought the herd was headed we made a mad dash for the cover of the timber on the far slope in the direction they were headed. Making our way through the sparse pines keeping a low profile while still trying to keep track of the elk seemed to be effective until we got to where we were certain we would get the drop on them. To our dismay the herd pulled a Houdini and we never did see them again. Disappointed AGAIN, and with the afternoon wearing on we hunted our way down the ridge and through the dark timber anticipating an encounter with the group that would never come.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Pez and I made it down to the truck a little earlier than we had originally planned and we determined that the spot I had picked out next to the small flowing creek wasn't as appealing as I had anticipated. For one, there was an active camp already there and every spot flat enough to pitch a tent was covered in bovine land mines! We jumped in the truck and headed back down the road to a spot that provided some privacy, the cover of some willows, and a flat spot for the tent and set up camp.
After camp was set we drove down the road scanning the hillside for our buddies before returning back to camp to boil up some water for our dehydrated dinners and a cup of coffee. Later around dark we headed back looking for brushy and Barnaby watching their headlamps bob and weave down the ridge and flashing at us after I gave them a reassuring honk of the truck horn. Twenty minutes later they were down and we were on our way back to our humble little campsite.
Pez opted to sleep in the back seat oft he truck and Barnaby slept in the bed of the truck. Despite having a level spot for the tent, we didn't have the same luxury for the truck and their respective night's sleep suffered. Brushy and I shared my new Big Agnes Copper Spur 3P tent which I was anxious to test before heading o Alaska next summer. Brushy has a combination of 6-7 sleeping bags layered in a fashion that requires 20-30 minutes to exit in the mornings. I'm convinced that he could sleep on a rock pile soundly with the multiple layers he employees. ME on the other hand used just my 15* Northface down bag on my "Bargain Cave" sleeping pad that was advertised as "soiled/floor model". About 3 a.m. I woke shivering and having to pee and discovered my bargain leaked air and I was flat on the ground. I'll be reporting back on whether or not Cabelas' Bargain Cave policy of "All sales are final" is real or not!!! Regardless, I was happy to discover the defect before Alaska, which was my main mission in spiking this trip.
In the morning brushy was well rested and ready to attack the mountain while the rest of us were a little less enthusiastic. None the less we all prepared for the day ahead, brushy and Barnaby would get dropped off at the same spot as the day before but they would hunt to the west this time where they saw several elk the day before while glassing. Pez and I would drive to the top of the drainage to hunt a canyon that I've always wanted to hunt but had yet to get a chance to.


----------



## beer and nuts

*KLYMIT STATIC sleeping pad. *


----------



## beer and nuts

Quality tends not to leak....bargain barn stuff is in there for a reason!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Tuesday, 5th full day.
The early alarms, cold, wet, and wind were starting to get old but when the alarm sounded we went about our routine in preparation for the 1.5 hour drive to the drainage we had been encountering all of the elk.
Brushy and Barnaby were anxious to go back up the west side on a ridge that would get them to the top quickly and ahead of the elk that they had seen the previous days. Pez and I dropped them off as the snow fell in the grey dawn. We would park the truck there and Pez and I would head back up to the east and we'd all rendezvous back at the truck that evening.
I had been fighting lower intestinal issues about every morning and this morning I was feeling real ragged around the edges. Pez was feeling a little spent after his MNF experience the night before so we decided an hour nap wouldn't make or break our day's hunt so we kicked back for an hour or so until the sun came up.
Today we'd hike up the ridge we did on Friday in the white out. With a fresh layer of snow any tracks would be literally minutes old and as we reached the top of the open ridge where it met the top of the timber on the north side we crossed a set of cow and calf tracks that dropped down in to the timber and side hilled the crease heading up but toward the far slope of the canyon. Pez stayed on the upper game trail paralleling me as I followed the track slowly through the fresh and falling snow.
The tracks were spaced at a walking pace that weaved through thick snags of downed timber from a previous fire. The snow made for a quiet stalk and the burned timber provided better than usual visibility as I peered ahead of me in anxious anticipation.
Although Pez and I were headed in the same direction "up" the canyon, my trek was taking me down in to the bottom where the tracks would eventually head back up the far side. I decided to abandon the trail and started the climb back up to where Pez was slipping along the upper game trail and we rendezvoused near the top of the canyon. From here we'd rim out around the top to the next canyon and repeat until we encountered some elk.
Being at the top of a canyon is better described as being at the upper limits of where the timber runs out. The canyons actually continue up and over in to the next drainage. Being this close to the top spurs the curiosity so we decided we'd finish the trek up, which is always tougher than it looks, so that we could glass the drainage to the east. From there we could follow the long north south ridge to the north glassing in both directions in to the canyons that ran down in either direction. The long ridge varied in elevations as we used the elevation changes to our advantage to gain glassing positions without being sky lined. Although the top of the ridge was free of sagebrush from the relentless winds, the trail was a maze of varying sized rocks that demanded your attention to avoid a twisted ankle or knee. We would also have good cell service from this spot and took the opportunity to take care of business at home and work before moving along on our quest.
As we weaved back and forth from one side of the ridge to the other taking advantage of what little cover a lone pine or rise would provide, we'd glass down in to the canyons below and ridge tops in front of us looking for the tell tale burnt orange of elk against the fresh snow. Rounding a high knob along the ridge we were on we spotted some elk on a far ridge on the east side drainage. These elk were still a loooooong way off but we were encouraged by our discovery as we game planned an approach.
It's always amazed me how drastically the terrain changes best laid plans when a stalk begins. The country is so vast with creases, crags, humps, and bumps that one minute you have the cover of an entire mountain only to take 2 steps and be completely exposed and detouring a 1/4 to 1/2 mile to regain an advantage. As we made our way toward the herd it seemed like every time we would think we were "on them" we'd peer over the ridge only to see them still over a mile away.
In one such spot Pez caught a flash of movement coming quickly at us along the ridge from the north. Convinced it had to be elk Pez motioned to get down and not move. As we sat in anticipation of a close encounter 2 beautiful buck speed goats followed by a harem of does and fawns, ran to within 15-20 yards of us before stopping and giving us a show. As the trailing does and fawn caught up with the rest of the group, about 15 total, they continued on to the south at break neck speed and out of sight. What a thrill to have an encounter like that in an unlikely spot on the mountain. We refocused on the elk and continued our way toward them......









A quick selfie after our encounter with the antelope.


----------



## QDMAMAN

....We would eventually get to a position near the elk that we felt would at least give us an opportunity to survey the surrounding ridges they were now bedded on in hopes of discovering any subtle terrain feature that would provide us an advantage in the wide open ridges.
A high point along the N/S ridge provided us a bit of an advantage that we decided to investigate before hiking all the way around it. We stayed on the west side of the ridge as we approached the high point then dropped over and along the side of the ridge staying low, now within 400 yards of the elk scattered along the ridge.
As I creped along the hillside Pez hissed at me to GET DOWN! there were elk below us at about 60 yards and just over a steep drop where we couldn't see them until we were on top of them. At the same time we had discovered another small herd on a distant ridge that had a clear view of us on the hill side, albeit, from a mile away. The visibility absolutely sucked as weather was moving in from the east and thunder boomed in the distance.









The visibility as a thunder snow storm rolled in on us from the east. The thunder set the coyotes off and we even thought we heard a wolf howl shortly before hand.

Time stood still as I anticipated seeing the elk pez was so confident he spotted. I questioned him if he was sure that it was elk which solicited an eye role and "I know what a f'ing elk looks like"!
I stayed low as Pez crept down the hill to get a better vantage point. The further he went the more I could see he wasn't gaining an advantage and as I looked back at the herd I watched as a herd of 14 cows and calves, the ones that Pez had seen, moved up a hidden crease, out of Pez's line of sight, toward the herd bedded on the ridge. Once they reached the top of the ridge with the others Pez was able to see them.
We decided that this approach would leave us too exposed so we backed out to investigate approaching from the other side of the high point. We were able to escape undetected....


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## roo

I leave Sunday for Colorado. You can't leave me having the whole time I'm gone. I need to know how this ends or I might just cancel my trip


----------



## QDMAMAN

roo said:


> I leave Sunday for Colorado. You can't leave me having the whole time I'm gone. I need to know how this ends or I might just cancel my trip


Should have time tomorrow


----------



## Hunting18

roo said:


> I leave Sunday for Colorado. You can't leave me having the whole time I'm gone. I need to know how this ends or I might just cancel my trip



Now that is dedication to this thread...


----------



## bounty hunter

These guys need to take a couple extra days off when they get home to write there adventures.


----------



## HTC

brushbuster said:


> Almost to the rim of the draw I spot a orange horizontal figure standing in the timber, its silhouette well broken up by the fragmented pieces of wood .Immediately I freeze and drop keeping out of sight.


Did I miss the follow up to this or you haven't gotten there yet?


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> ....We decided that this approach would leave us too exposed so we backed out to investigate approaching from the other side of the high point. We were able to escape undetected....


After slipping back over the ridge to the backside of the high point, we side hilled around to the north side where we expected to have a view directly down the spine of the ridge that the elk were bedded on. As the saying goes "best laid plans...." left us scratching our heads as to where in the heck the elk disappeared to. What we "thought" was the ridge wasn't and we continued to hike north along the ridge off of the sky line occasionally popping over the top to assess the situation. Nothing!
Pez took up an ambush spot next to a lone pine tree close to the top in the middle of a big saddle on the ridge while I continued on trying to get an angle looking back to see where the elk were. Eventually I gave up and made my way back to Pez to give him the report that the elk had vanished!
We decided to head back around the high point to reassess and to see if the other small herd had moved closer, OR if the herd we were after had just moved on us. As we hiked along the ridge at a different location and at a different angle, the herd we were after suddenly appeared....right where we left them. Don't ask how we missed them because I still don't know, but suffice it to say that BIG country with lots of topography can hide an aircraft carrier! The hunt was back on as we dropped over the long ridge into a depression that allowed us to approach a knob just above the spine the elk were bedded on.
We were able to determine that a smaller satellite bull was bedded the closest to us and our thought was that if we could sneak up to the point of the knob he SHOULD be close.
We made our way across the depression on the north edge as we approached the knob and when we thought we were at a safe distance we dropped our packs and grabbed our bows, Pez would be the front man on this stalk and I would keep some distance and move up when it seemed prudent. Pez approached the top of the knob in the prone position easing up occasionally to peer over the crest to locate the herd and the closer satellite bull. We were fully exposed on this knob but there were elk, the day was wearing on, and we had nothing to lose!
As Pez reached a vantage point where he could see the elk he motioned to me that he had eyes on them but they were still over 200 yds away. I was at a lower elevation on the side of the hill so I eased up to a position where I could see the herd as well. Most of the herd of 50+ was on their feet and 2 tremendous herd bulls jockeyed the cows around in a frenzied attempt to find a hot date and to keep the group in check. One of the 2 great bulls was very vocal and bugled repeatedly, another 3-4 bulls were very respectable mixed in with a few spikes and raghorns.
It was an impressive sight and fun to watch elk do what elk do but they were getting restless and ready to move so we made the decision to bugle in an attempt to challenge the herd bull and get him to venture our way. Upon hitting the bugle the old bulls reaction was immediate and aggravated and we went back and forth for several minutes as the herd congregated on a point below us that dropped further down the spine they occupied. The old bull would turn to threaten us then turn to reassemble his herd as they made their way over the ridge an out of our sight, time to pull out all the stops so I let him have it with a long gravelly threatening bugle with a chuckle on the end. The bull spun in his tracks and started our way with purpose! This looked like it was about to get interesting!
I told Pez to get ready, it looked like we might be about to get in a scrum as the bull covered about 100 yards before laying on the breaks giving us an in your face scream, before turning around to join his herd. The thrill was short lived.









This is where we would leave the herd we had chased most of the afternoon.

We crept to the top of the knob where we would have a little higher vantage point looking back down on the herd that had now moved another 200 yards or so down the spine they had occupied most of the day. Any sort of approach that we dreamed up quickly became fantasy with 50+ sets of eyes watching for us. We were content to sit and watch and hope beyond hope that the herd might make it's way toward us and in to the drainage we approached from.
Fully exposed to the elements, damp and cold from crawling through the wet snowy sage, and sore from perching on the rocks under the snow, we decided it was time to start back on the long hike back over the top and down through the canyons to the truck.
Once the decision was made to leave we both took one last gander at the herd and turned to slide off the knob and out of their view, at the exact same moment we both cussed in unison as we turned to see another herd of 40 elk north of us on the facing hill side and heading in our direction, the herd had one bull but he was magnificent and totally preoccupied with one of the cows he was focused on chasing.









Unintended consequences! A herd of 40 when we weren't expecting it!

Despite our best hopes one of the old cows picked us off and retreated with about half of the herd in tow. The other half had made it's way to the bottom of the crease out of our view emerging on to the ridge where the other herd was joining them.
In all, we saw over 100 elk and some tremendous bulls in great numbers. Perhaps our fortunes would change another day.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Because we covered so much ground hiking the ridge north we came out on the road about a mile north of the truck so we still had a hike, albeit easy and down hill.
We could see the truck a long way in the distance and we were confident that if brushy and Barnaby were there ahead of us, they'd motor up the road to pick us up. We trekked on and about the time we were to the truck another truck approached from the other direction pulling up beside my truck. Barnaby had hitched a ride from a guy at a camp down the drainage and as they pulled up brushy got out to greet them after his long afternoon nap! 
We all visited for a few minutes before packing up to head back to camp, a bit dejected by our lack of success so far, but encouraged by the numbers and bulls we were seeing. Sooner or later it HAD to come together for at least one of us!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Wednesday, 6th full day.
The grind was getting the best of me and as we made our plans the night before, I had made the decision that I was going to get some rest this morning. We were also in need of a fresh water run and fuel for the truck.
This was the 4th straight year hunting in this particular location and each of those years I had made arrangement ahead of time with an old school mate and her husband to secure our fresh water at their home place. Lyn and Lana have a thriving business called Silver Spur Horse Ranch, similar to a "dude ranch" but geared toward experienced horsemen and not green horns. They are booked with 12-14 clients each week from mid May through the end of September. Most of their guests are from the UK, Germany, Japan, or Dubai all looking for the Old West Cowboy experience! Lyn and Lana don't disappoint and many of the clients are repeats.
In past trips, despite my best intentions, I had never made it up to their ranch where they host the camp. Last year Brushy and I stopped on our way out only to miss them by an hour or so after they left to take their guest back to the airport. This year I was determined to connect so this morning seemed like the perfect opportunity and 83 was game to be my Huckleberry this day.
Pez and Dan would hunt together near the oasis and Brushy and Barnaby made an early departure for the famed _Saddle_ where so many memories had been made and relived over the years. The rest of us slept in a bit and enjoyed a hardy breakfast of sausage, bacon, and pancakes before we paired off and went our separate directions.
Midmorning 83 and I made our way down the road and out on to the main road turning right and heading toward Silver Spur Ranch. As we approached there looked to be a buzz of activity as the horses were being saddled up for the days ride. It had been nearly 40 years since I had seen Lana when she was just a sophomore in HS and one of my sister's best friends. At that time she was about as big around as a #2 pencil but blonde hair and brown eyes and as cute as they come. As I approached the house Lana was making her way there from the barn and it was clear she didn't recognize me nor was she expecting us. Now a mother of 5 and grandmother of 13 she still radiated beauty and grace even in well worn jeans muck boots and an old barn coat. We exchanged hugs like 40 years was but a week and she invited us in to meet Lyn who was getting ready to hit the trail for the days horse drive. We would spend the next hour or 2 reminiscing and catching up on life before we parted ways, but not without a fist full of homemade cookies and brownies, made with her signature love. It was good to see her again and to meet Lyn finally.
We made our way back down the main road dodging road apples left in the wake of the horse drive ahead of us as we made our way toward town for fuel and a little history lesson for 83 about my time living in Idaho.
After we 83 restocked his snack and fruit pie stash we headed back toward camp with our next stop being Lyn and Lana's main house for fresh water. The day was still young and we conspired to get in an afternoon hunt near _The Slide _on the north slope of the mountain above The Quakies, or as Pez called them "The Shaggies".:lol: As if that wasn't funny enough Pez referred to antelope as "Gazebos" because he couldn't remember "Pronghorns"!:lol::lol::lol: WTH?!?!
Back at camp 83 and I unloaded the water jugs and readied for our hunt, hopped in the truck and made our way up the road to the end where we'd park and up the trail we went toward the Shaggies where we'd turn left and start the climb through the black timber toward the slide.









83 and I at the Shaggies before we make the turn to head up the mountain toward the slide. This is also the place where Huntmaster and I have the same picture.


I must admit hat my mindset wasn't in full on hunt mode as we made our way up the mountain. The disappointment of the previous days and the lack of elk sightings where we were presently at had me distracted. Rounding an open ridge on the timbered edge, I looked up just in time to see a half dozen elk fleeing our approach through the timber. I was totally disgusted with myself and my blunder that all I could do was sit and shake my head and cuss under my breath at a blown opportunity.:rant:
Our planned destination for the afternoon was still across the bottom of the slide and up a couple of steep ridges to an open meadow that we've watched elk feed in to from a distant ridge in past years. Mule deer seemed to be everywhere as we continued the climb to our lookout where we'd play the wind take what ever shelter we could with an adequate vantage point to glass until light faded toward darkness waiting for elk that would never appear.









83 and I Mid Mountain in the meadow we'd take up a glassing position from for the rest of the evening. The views in this country never disappoint! *Note 83's new found fancy walking stick. He was damn proud of that stick and nearly cried when he left it on the ground somewhere near where we parked later that night.

In the waning daylight we decided to start our way back in hopes that we might encounter the elk that we bumped on the way up, this would take us back across the Slide about mid mountain and in to the black timber above where we had seen the elk. We'd still hunt our way off the mountain returning to the truck after dark.
Tonight was spaghetti and meatball night back at camp and we all filled our guts with exquisite cuisine before calling it a day.
Tomorrow Dan and 83 would hunt from camp while the other 4 of us headed to a drainage Barnaby and I scouted from the truck in 2105 but had yet to ever hunt. The drive would take a little extra time, and on slick roads, so the alarm was set for a 3:00 wake up!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Pronghorn Antelope aka Speed Goat or now forever known as a "Gazebo"!










Populus tremuloides aka Quaking Aspen or now forever known as "Shaggies".


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster and I at the Shaggies in 2014


----------



## QDMAMAN

Thursday, 7th full day of hunting.
The chime of the alarm at 3:00 a.m. and temps in the 20's weren't greeted with the youthful bounce from our cots but we were up and moving. As was the case each morning, first guy up fired up the stove to heat water for coffee and oatmeal, this morning it would be me and as was usual brushy came flying out the tent flap in boxers and his camp shoes making a B line for the "facilities". 
Sometimes the mental side of a long hunt with mixed results can ware on your spirit and psyche, but a quick reminder of just how lucky we are to experience these places and adventures can give a needed shot in the arm to push you a little further. As I sat alone in the glow of the lantern sipping hot coffee I reflected on the friendships that I have been blessed with, the game that I have been fortunate to harvest, the good health that I still enjoy, laughter, and the love of a good women that endures my excesses. God I felt blessed and in the moment!
Soon the other 3 that would be making the drive to the new spot started rolling out of the tent. Dan and 83, true to their mission, stayed in bed and out of our way! :lol: Before long we were all loaded in the truck and on our way down the greasy rut filled road to the %!&*@# first gate that came to be the bane of the trip, a barbed wire death trap strung across a cattle guard for no particular reason, but this was the west and gates are returned to their position after you pass through them, but what a PITA to watch the guys struggle! I was glad I drove!:evil:
The road in to the new drainage has spectacular vistas and unique features that most of the rest don't have. Unfortunately we were navigating in the dark and the scenery would have to wait until we were on our way out, assuming it was still daylight. Essentially we were going in blind with nothing but OnXMaps to show us where the timber was in relation to our location, we were also on the backside of the mountain that brushy and Barnaby had hunted 2 of the previous 3 days so they had markers on their GPS.
This road had some signage for trail markers and the first sign lined up with brushy's GPS dot. So we stopped there to let brushy and Barnaby off, agreed on a rendezvous time that got negotiated earlier and earlier the more we discussed it and up the road Pez and I went to the spot that I remembered from 2 years earlier where we pulled off and parked as the grey dawn was greeting us and we could vaguely make out the many slopes we had to choose to climb. The one we chose "looked" like an easy enough climb but within the first 200' of elevation gain we were questioning our sanity. This would turn out to be the MUTHA of all MUTHAs of a climb and the top was like a mirage in the desert never seeming to get any closer. In an effort to make lemonade out of lemons this mountain provided some of the most spectacular rock and rolls we had experienced all week and the spectacle of a basketball sized rock succumbing to gravity and wiping out everything in it's wake, distracted us from the grind of the climb! You just had to be there to appreciate it.
To say this drainage was "different" was an understatement. The sheer steepness and the views from the eventual top was a marvel. Every footstep while side hilling felt like it would result in a rolled ankle and the thought of slipping and falling meant the inevitable roll to the bottom, add in the snow to make things interesting and the fatigue of a week long grind and we were on pins and needles making our way across the mountain.
As we approached a relatively flat spot on a ridge top Pez caught a glimpse of a mule deer in the bottom that disappeared as quick as it appeared. I caught movement on the far slopes at the edge of a timber strewn canyon shortly afterward and wiping my bionos clean I peered threw them to see a pretty nice mule deer buck that was followed out by another 2 bucks a bit smaller and a few does and fawns. They bounced their way across the mountainside to a knob where they had an open vantage point before stopping and feeding. 
The snow and wind seemed relentless and aftert he grueling climb we were anxious to find any 100 sq inch piece of real estate to park are butts for a rest. It took some doing but we found a couple spots under a couple of solitary pine trees where we could watch through broken visibility, the far slopes that dropped in tot his drainage from the drainage we had hunted earlier in the week. After about 30 minutes I caught movement on the far slope moving across the top of the timber from timber stand to timber stand. Two other hardy souls were making haste to find elk in these creases stopping in the tops of each stand of timber to solicit a response bugle to their offering. Our decision to abandon the far slopes as an option was an easy one so we skirted our way around the top that we were on to the top of a steep timber covered slope that was not for the faint of heart. We navigated our way down and across the top on what few game trails there were until we entered back in to the timber. This trek wasn't the sort of experience you wanted this late in a hunt, or any time for that matter, and our attention to the trail was on high demand, a slip or trip had the real possibility of serious consequences. And it wasn't long before Pez shouted from behind me that he was down and at first glance it looked like he just fell to his butt. Upon hiking back to him he left a 20' skid mark down the mountain with his trekking poles at the top and him hugging a pine tree at the end that no doubt saved him a long uncomfortable toboggan run through the snag covered mountainside.
The hellish decent finally gave way to the bottom that lead out across the creek and to the road that lead down to the truck. We were back 3 hours earlier than planned so we made our way down to our rendezvous point to nap until brushy and Barnaby made their way off the mountain. We didn't wait long before we spotted brushy hot footin it down the valley toward the truck, the 2 had gotten in to some elk but had no better luck than they had had the rest oft he week. Brushy decided to head own while Barnaby decided to take a different route and slow hunt his way down, he would join us about a n hour later as we left the drainage exhausted and with our tails between our legs.
The drive out was beautiful and we passed several trucks and ATVs heading up for the evening hunt while we made our way toward town for a hot shower and some grub. The ride back to camp was filled with conversation about he forecasted winter storm warning where we were at and what the last day of the hunt might look like. I could sense the lack of enthusiasm and offered up the idea that leaving a day early might be prudent. A quick show of hands made it an easy decision, we'd get a good nights rest and break camp in the morning. My main concern at that point was what the weather would be like crossing Teton Pass the next day.
When we were pulling in to camp around 9:00 we could see taillights up the road in a notoriously muddy rutty spot in the road it turned out to be Dan and 83 who had got stuck that morning. After cutting half of the sagebrush in Idaho to get traction they gave up and walked the rest of the way and hunted until we returned to pull them out. Never a dull moment!


----------



## QDMAMAN

The hunt's over, the wrap up will come on Monday!


----------



## bassman00

Absolutely love the way you write your adventures up in detail and verbiage. You should think about putting these all together one day in a book form, I for one would purchase! 

Question though, do you take a spotting scope to glass or do your binos work fine.


----------



## WMU05

I could feel the exhaustion in your words Tony. A week in the mountains, especially in those conditions, will get to any man. I always feel like you're a better hunter, and a better person for that matter, for persevering through hunts like that. 

Great work on the recap once again. I'm more than half way through a similar write-up of my Michigan bear hunt and the time investment to put the pics and text together is significant, so thanks!


----------



## snortwheeze

bassman00 said:


> Absolutely love the way you write your adventures up in detail and verbiage. You should think about putting these all together one day in a book form, I for one would purchase


T's and Huntmaster's together would make a hell of a book.. I'd buy also !


----------



## kbb3358

Just admitted it Tony you're getting old rotest_e. I know the feeling. Last trip to Colorado that last day or two it's hard to get up and get moving.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Pronghorn Antelope aka Speed Goat or now forever known as a "Gazebo"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Populus tremuloides aka Quaking Aspen or now forever known as "Shaggies".


Really makes you wonder where his mind wanders. Some dark crevasse that I never want to venture into.


----------



## bounty hunter

Great story as usual


----------



## QDMAMAN

bassman00 said:


> Absolutely love the way you write your adventures up in detail and verbiage. You should think about putting these all together one day in a book form, I for one would purchase!
> 
> Question though, do you take a spotting scope to glass or do your binos work fine.


I don't and never have. If we see elk we're going after them, no need to evaluate their "worthiness" when hunting OTC archery.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Just admitted it Tony you're getting old rotest_e. I know the feeling. Last trip to Colorado that last day or two it's hard to get up and get moving.


actually kieth, I was more physically prepared this year than any of the previous 4. Never once did I feel I'd reached my physical limit, just my mental limit a couple times, which is uncharacteristic.
The first day I cramped up, as I stated earlier, but never afterward and I felt "stronger" each day than the last. Just the intestinal issues in the mornings and the compounding frustrations that I let get to me more than usual.


----------



## kbb3358

QDMAMAN said:


> actually kieth, I was more physically prepared this year than any of the previous 4. Never once did I feel I'd reached my physical limit, just my mental limit a couple times, which is uncharacteristic.
> The first day I cramped up, as I stated earlier, but never afterward and I felt "stronger" each day than the last. Just the intestinal issues in the mornings and the compounding frustrations that I let get to me more than usual.


Just kidding. I know exactly what you were feeling but when you can go every other year or so. Sometimes you have to force yourself out of that warm bed. Been there done that.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm sure your wheels are spinning! :lol::lol:
> 
> I'll be looking for a portable one of these since Chad confirmed he's going. Maybe we should be the M.A.S.H. Unit!


You may have thought I was kidding! HA!
Chad's down and out with a cast on his leg as I type. Poor ba$tard just can't catch a break!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Friday, time to pack up and head for home....one day earlier than planned.
The urgency to rise and get moving was behind us now, however snow was falling and the frustration and chaos of breaking camp had us all a little edgy, but we went about getting everything down and packed within a couple of hours and were on our way.
The worst part of breaking down camp in these conditions is the knowledge that EVERYTHING will have to be unpacked and set up at home to be cleaned and dried out and I mean EVERYTHING!
The road of course was slick as we made our way out of the drainage toward the main road but there was joy in knowing that that *&%$#@ barbed wire gate at the cattle guard wouldn't need to be dealt with again this trip!
We would make a quick stop in town for fuel and so 83 could re stock his snack stash so he could sleep most of the way on a full stomach. I approached a truck driver and asked if he had any info on road conditions on Teton Pass, with a decided sarcastic grump to his answer he stated it wasn't cold enough yet! Cuddly little fella. We headed down the interstate toward the state highway that would take us east toward Jackson Hole.
The weather going over the pass, while not treacherous, was enough to pucker Pez's ***hole and had him giving the dashboard a death grip on a couple of the curves. He's always a lot of fun. We were greeted by sunshine as we crested the pass and on our decent.
The drive home always seems to be the longest it's also considerably quieter and more sobering after spending long hours together and covering just about every and any topic over the previous 10 days but there's also laughter, usually aimed at 83 and Pez, but we were always quick to remind them that we weren't laughing with them, we were laughing at them, so all was good!
Out across the desolation of western Wyoming where the monoculture of sage brush goes on forever until it seemingly turns in to snow capped mountains in the vast distances we would see plenty of Gazebos along the road to the point where they didn't solicit a second look, just more goats beside the road. Our next stop would be Rock Springs for fuel.
When we hit Rock Springs Dan slammed the door of the truck hard enough to wake 83 who woke up hungry and made his way in to the Kum and Go for a snack reload. We'd all take advantage of the indoor plumbing and fresh coffee before jumping on scenic I-80 for the next 24 hours! I estimated that we'd hit Sidney, NE just before Cabela's closed so we could get a last minute item for a close friend, then head over to the steak house for a big meal before our long drive through the night. Brushy and I weren't quiet sure what Pez had eaten, but we spent most of the drive across Nebraska with our heads out the windows while Pez sawed logs in the back seat. The stench seemed to be choreographed with a spectacular thunderstorm that lit the night sky with flashes of lightning! Brushy and I couldn't believe our noses as our gag reflexes were tested more than a few times!
When we got close to Iowa we'd stop for gas again and we had now established a considerable distance between the 2 trucks Dan, 83, and Barnaby all head heavy feet and they were about a half hour ahead of us. This was okay because once back in Michigan Barnaby had to be dropped off before Dan would stop at my place to drop off 83. I climbed in the backseat for some sleep and slept most of the way across Iowa.
When we hit western Illinois and were ready for fuel again we discovered that my BIL and 2 stepsister's were heading the opposite direction toward Idaho to she my stepmother. We coordinated our stop so that we could visit briefly before heading in opposite directions as we looked forward to the pleasant late morning drive around Chicago. Despite the fact that it was a Saturday, it still SUCKED!
We rolled in to my place right on schedule and proceeded to unload my truck just in time for Dan to roll in to unload his while Pez was breaking in to his car to retrieve his keys that my wife inadvertently locked in it. After the trucks were unloaded we took a few minutes to get the tent set back up so I could wash it all down and dry it out. Brushy still had a 3 hour drive ahead of him that I didn't envy.
The afternoon and the next day I spent sorting gear, cleaning and repacking after an 11 hour motionless sleep in my own bed...that never felt better!

Next up....ALASKA August of 2018!
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...boy-huntmaster-koz-bow-family-friends.596694/

Thanks to all that tagged along on our adventure. I hope you enjoyed it as much as we did!


----------



## kbb3358

Very nice story. Can't wait for the Alaska trip.


----------



## QDMAMAN

The reality of failure (tag soup) just hit home. 
Got the call from Byron Center Meats this morning asking how we wanted our 1/4 beef cut and wrapped. 
My wife loves elk venison and likes deer venison so she's content when elk is our only red meat, not so when it's deer, thus the beef order.


----------



## kbb3358

Same here was figuring on a couple hundred pounds of moose meat but we will have enough venison so no beef at my house.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> The reality of failure (tag soup) just hit home.
> Got the call from Byron Center Meats this morning asking how we wanted our 1/4 beef cut and wrapped.
> My wife loves elk venison and likes deer venison so she's content when elk is our only red meat, not so when it's deer, thus the beef order.


Yeah tag soup! Looks like no elk for me for at least 2 more years. Gonna have to plan a trip for 2019. I gotta kill an elk before I croak.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> but there's also laughter, usually aimed at 83 and Pez, but we were always quick to remind them that we weren't laughing with them, we were laughing at them, so all was good!
> QUOTE]
> Hey if you cant laugh at someone, what the hell good are they? Bwaahaahaa!


----------



## QDMAMAN

"Ten days of sarcasm brought to you by Big T!" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## marcus619

Guys, sounds like a great adventure. Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## barnaby43

I’ve been meaning to chime in for quite some time, life has been crazy trying to get back to 3rd shift since we got back from out west. 

Just wanted to thank the guys for telling the story about our adventure. It was a little scary going on a hunt not knowing four of the five guys all that well but my fear went away very quickly with lots of laughs and a great group to share camp with!

Obviously the other guys covered the hunt very well I just wanted to add that hunting with bushy (Brad) was a blast! Brad has a few years on me and I only hope to be able to have that kind of drive and determination when I reach his age! (Sorry Brad not saying your old) we hunted well together and had equal physical ability. Brad taught me a few things about glassing and being prepared for the crazy weather extremes the mountains can throw at you. 

Not drawing my bow 2 hunts in a row really makes me thankful for the elk I shot the hunt prior to these. With out a doubt elk are unbelievable animals and one of the most challenging I’ve everhunted with a bow. 

Hunting the mountains is always a adventure and this group of guys was a sure pleasure to share the experience with!


----------



## QDMAMAN

barnaby43 said:


> I’ve been meaning to chime in for quite some time, life has been crazy trying to get back to 3rd shift since we got back from out west.


We've been back for over a month!


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> We've been back for over a month!


Heck, I've been on two hunts since then...


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Heck, I've been on two hunts since then...



blah, blah, blah....


----------



## brushbuster

barnaby43 said:


> I’ve been meaning to chime in for quite some time, life has been crazy trying to get back to 3rd shift since we got back from out west.
> 
> Just wanted to thank the guys for telling the story about our adventure. It was a little scary going on a hunt not knowing four of the five guys all that well but my fear went away very quickly with lots of laughs and a great group to share camp with!
> 
> Obviously the other guys covered the hunt very well I just wanted to add that hunting with bushy (Brad) was a blast! Brad has a few years on me and I only hope to be able to have that kind of drive and determination when I reach his age! (Sorry Brad not saying your old) we hunted well together and had equal physical ability. Brad taught me a few things about glassing and being prepared for the crazy weather extremes the mountains can throw at you.
> 
> Not drawing my bow 2 hunts in a row really makes me thankful for the elk I shot the hunt prior to these. With out a doubt elk are unbelievable animals and one of the most challenging I’ve everhunted with a bow.
> 
> Hunting the mountains is always a adventure and this group of guys was a sure pleasure to share the experience with!


We are definitely going to have to chase elk together again Greg!


----------

